# Useful Forum Tools



## topcat83

There are lots of useful things you can do to tune your Forum profiles, that will help you enjoy it and find it easier to use. 

If you find a particularly useful tool, then post how to do it on here.

Could you please keep this thread factual, and keep discussions off it, so that it is easy to use for reference. If posts look like a discussion is developing, I'll remove the posts to the Coffee Lounge.


----------



## topcat83

*Adding someone to your 'Ignore List'*

This can be very useful if there's someone who's posts are really annoying you. If you do not want to see their posts or receive Private Messages and Emails from them, then you can add these members to your 'Ignore List'. You'll never have to read another one of their posts!

You can do this through your User Control Panel: Select User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.


----------



## topcat83

*Changing the order of the Posts in a Thread*

If you want to always see the latests posts at the top of the thread, then do the following:

Select 'User CP'
Under 'Your Control Panel' / 'Settings & Options' select 'Edit Optios'
Under 'Thread Display Options' select Thread Display Mode 'Linear - Newest First'


----------



## Donna9159

topcat83 said:


> This can be very useful if there's someone who's posts are really annoying you. If you do not want to see their posts or receive Private Messages and Emails from them, then you can add these members to your 'Ignore List'. You'll never have to read another one of their posts!
> 
> You can do this through your User Control Panel: Select User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.


Thanks for this advice


----------



## topcat83

Donna9159 said:


> Thanks for this advice


Hope there's not a specific reason you need to use this particular tip  
Useful tip - If there is something/someone annoying you, send me a PM and tell me all about it. We may be able to do something.


----------



## Checkin

good advice in here, thank you


----------



## LT2009

topcat83 said:


> This can be very useful if there's someone who's posts are really annoying you. If you do not want to see their posts or receive Private Messages and Emails from them, then you can add these members to your 'Ignore List'. You'll never have to read another one of their posts!
> 
> You can do this through your User Control Panel: Select User CP, Settings & Options, Edit Ignore List. Then, type their name into the empty text box and click 'Okay'.



I will keep this in mind, but I do not have annoying friends here at the moment.


----------

